# Firearm Owners Brag and Wish List



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

These are assets that maintain value, and also produce food every year. I am an avid deer hunter, and I can not recall the last time I purchased beef, as my freezer is always stocked with venison! Either collectors, food, or sport, let's hear what you have and/or want!

Own:
Remington 7600 Carbine, .30-06
Beretta 686 Silver Pigeon C, 12 gauge
Browning BPS, 12 gauge
Cooey Model 600, .22
.177 Pellet Gun

Want List:
Springfield 1911, .45 (IDPA)
Benjamin Air Pistol, .22 (Plinker)
Some sort of 22-250 (Need a varmint gun)
Some sort of break action muzzle loader, .50 cal (CVA Accura V2?) [ Need for some controlled hunts)
Over Under .22/.410 (Good bunny/bird gun)
Marlin .30-30 lever (Just because!)
Ruger 10/.22 Semi (Semi plinker ... I typically don't like jam-masters)
Hoyt Recurve (Target)
PSE Compound (Turkey and Deer Hunts)
Excalibur Crossbow (Lazy deer and turkey hunts)

I am a wood stock guy .... you will not find me with a plastic stock!


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

My one sentence description of hunting: "The province gets the revenue, the hunter gets the meat, the landowner (me) gets the feed bill." Most years the deer don't show up in my garden until September, but this year they were present the whole summer.

I also get the car repair bill. Around here over 10 year period, your chances of hitting a deer are close to unity.

So while I personally have no interest in hunting or firearms, I encourage others to take it up on my property. My neighbour bow hunts deer and turkey on my property. Most years he or a cousin gets a deer.

I have often thought crossbows looked interesting over guns in the same sort of way that sailboats not power boats are my thing. I do not know but suspect a crossbow is defined as a piece of hardware subject to the same rules and restrictions as firearms.

My commentary is not too exciting no doubt, but at least as a city bred kid with no desire to take up the sport, I am not lining up to have guns banned.

hboy43


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't like PSE stuff, pretty shoddy construction, and not very smooth...I like the mission ballistic, incredibly smooth and powerful compared to anything else in the price range.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

hboy43 said:


> I have often thought crossbows looked interesting over guns in the same sort of way that sailboats not power boats are my thing. I do not know but suspect a crossbow is defined as a piece of hardware subject to the same rules and restrictions as firearms.


Cross bow's fall under the same law's as standard bows, provided they do not fall under the prohibited specs (less than 500mm in length and/or can be fired with one hand). Thus no license is actually required. I do love the accuracy of a crossbow ... very impressive!


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a ruger 10/22 semi and just got a Remington 870. I've put over 2000 rounds through through the ruger and have had less then ten jams i'd say. The 870 I've only put 100 rounds through and she was jamming what seemed like evrry other shot. Apparently I have to do some adjustment to get it working smooth. Not very impressed far. It is super fun though!


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

30seconds said:


> I have a ruger 10/22 semi and just got a Remington 870. I've put over 2000 rounds through through the ruger and have had less then ten jams i'd say. The 870 I've only put 100 rounds through and she was jamming what seemed like evrry other shot. Apparently I have to do some adjustment to get it working smooth. Not very impressed far. It is super fun though!


If the 870 is an express, it does not surprise me. The biggest difference between the wingmaster and the express is the de-burring and polishing of parts. Unless of course it's about 70's or prior ... then either model is a good gun.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Scary and disturbing all at the same time.

Seriously dude, you want to get 'one' with nature, then go to your local first nations band and have them craft you a true fair sport bow like was used when hunting was truly needed a 10,000 years ago and go out on foot for days with that. Thats the only thing you can call real sustenance hunting. Anything else is a video game. Why not get a PS4 and get it on there. You can even shoot people and zombies too.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

tygrus said:


> you want to get 'one' with nature, then go to your local first nations band and have them craft you a true fair sport bow.


Bows? Neoteric gadgets! Dig a pit and chase the mastodon into it, and then hurl boulders at its head!


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

It is an express. I've found some videos and guides how to fix it but I dont know if I want to start tampering with it or just take it back. Pretty brutal. I was shooting Winchester whites out of it so apparently that won't help. 

Any shotgun suggestions preferably under 500 as a replacement. I only shoot trap atm but might want to go bird hunting one day.


----------

